# Help! My 2002 MXZ is bogging down....



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I was riding yesterday and my sled started to act like it was bogging down at times after warm up, not able to go past 6,000 rps. There is 2,500 miles on sled. I changed the plugs and it still was bogging down. One minute I can rip at 75mph and the next it would bog down not going more than 6,000 rps. It has fresh gas in it and carb boots look ok. Help please


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Did you take the carbs off and clean them? If the answer is no I would start there first, and id advise not running it until they do get cleaned lots of burn downs from people running with clogged jets.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I would check the carbs as well. At the very least, try and run an additive like seafoam through it. You might want to peak at the fuel filter as well, if there's water that turns to ice in there it can restrict flow sometimes and won't supply the engine with more than a trickle of gas to the engine and bogs it too...............


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

the air intake being clogged up can also make the sled boggy, its happened on a few of mine, cleaned em up and good to go. The carbs are a good place to start though, the seafoam works great!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

When is the last time you cleaned the RAVE Valves?


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I will check the air intake and carbs, as well as the RAVE's. Thank you! I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## jimmyv13 (Sep 26, 2008)

Is this an intermittent problem?


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

It happens pretty much every time I take the sled out. And it seems like it has to be warmed up. It never bogs until 20 minutes or so after start up.


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

What is the condition of the belt? If the belt is very worn it can cause the engine to bog. If the belt is at the min. width spec or thinner it can really affect the performance of the sled.


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

Had same problem on my 02 800 when it was new. The trigger coil wire had a hole in it and it arcing off the stator, and it would only do it if it was warm. Couldnt see it untill i got the flywheel off.


----------

